# DANABOL DS March Pharmaceutical has nothing to do with Body Research!



## WFC2010 (Jan 22, 2010)

what a big scam for Danabol DS- body research scam all over world. !BASTARDS!! BEWARE!

Body Research does not distribute *Danabol DS. March Pharmaceutical Co.,Ltd*
is the sole distributor as you can see on the Thai FDA website. Buyer beware
any bottle of Danabol DS with a Body Research logo and (???Distributed by Body Research???) is a counterfeit of March Pharmaceutical???s registered/licensed product. March Pharmaceutical does not export products outside Thailand.
Counterfeit Danabol DS can be found worldwide and even at pharmacies inside
Thailand. Since counterfeit product are not controlled/regulated by any agencies there is no telling what active ingredients or the amount they contain.
 Category of Registration LOCAL MANUFACTURED DRUG REGISTRATION FOR HUMAN (SINGLE)
Registration Number 1A 366/46
Name *DANABOL DS*
Class SPECIAL CONTROL DRUG
Dosage form COMPRESSED TABLET
Drug Type INTERNAL USE
Quality of Unit 1 TABLET Contains
METHANDROSTENOLONE 10.00 MG.
 Category of Licence LICENCE TO PRODUCE MODERN DRUGS
Licence Number : 1 3/26
Supplier/Distributor MARCH PHARMACEUTICAL COMPANY LIMITED
Manufacturer *MARCH PHARMACEUTICAL COMPANY LIMITED*
*
http://world-pharma.org/products/508/danabol_ds_-dianabol*
 Also March has renamed and re-registered Stanol because of the mass counterfeiting problems. Stanol has been renamed Stanozolol.
 Category of Registration LOCAL MANUFACTURED DRUG REGISTRATION FOR HUMAN (SINGLE)
Registration Number 1A 460/43
Name STANOZOLOL
Class SPECIAL CONTROL DRUG
Dosage form COMPRESSED TABLET
Drug Type INTERNAL USE
Quality of Unit 1 TABLET Contains
STANOZOLOL 5.00 MG.
 Category of Licence LICENCE TO PRODUCE MODERN DRUGS
Licence Number : 1 3/26
Supplier/Distributor MARCH PHARMACEUTICAL COMPANY LIMITED
Manufacturer MARCH PHARMACEUTICAL COMPANY LIMITED
*March Pharmaceutical Co.,Ltd* product line does not focus on Anabolic Hormones as we carry only 3 such products.We would like the consumer to be
aware that the 2 products mentioned in this post are widely counterfeited and to be aware how to tell the genuine products from the counterfeit.
Counterfeit products are produced with no regulation and active ingredients
can not be confirmed so they can be a risk to your health.


PICS!!!


----------



## SoreButtCheeks (Jan 23, 2010)

*More on the March story :*

It seems I'm not the only one who is struggling to find the March version of Danabol DS. So far their have been no reported sightings in the wild.

March just posted this pic of their new stanozol tabs called "Stanozolol" ( a very original name ) on BodyOfScience.

I started thinking about this situation and realised it doesn't really add up.

Body Research were the first on the market with both Danabol DS and Stanol ( and several other products including Bonalone, Bonavar etc ) they came up with the names and the packaging design ( which March now claims as theirs ) around 2004 ( I'm not 100% about the year they began ).

When the "Manufactured by March" info first appeared on BR's labels we all assumed they had contracted production to a legit company ( March ) to avoid local legal problems. I find it very hard to believe that March's info appeared on BR's labels without their knowledge or consent for several years.

If March had no production deal with BR then it looks like they are the ones copying BR's products rather than the other way round ( even if they have managed to legally register their copycat versions with Thailand's FDA ).

The same fate also seems to have met BR's two injectables Cypionax and Testolix which are now made and Thai FDA registered by TP Drug but still use BR's product names and pack designs.

The idea that two independent legit companies ( March and TP ) decide to start copying Body Research's products just doesn't seem very likely to me. The owners of BR probably didn't care who made the products for them as long as the cost was acceptable and they had something to sell.

You have to wonder if March's recent announcement is to cover their tracks over working with BR for all these years ( due to an investigation into exports of Danabol DS something March claims they have never done ) or is simply a result of their relationship having gone sour ?

S.B.C

Author of the SoreButtCheeks steroid blog.

( Google SoreButtCheeks to find it )


----------



## WFC2010 (Jan 24, 2010)

i read that info about march pharmaceuticals DANABOL DS all over internet now!
finally we all know what is real and what fake d-bol danabol


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 13, 2011)

WFC2010 said:


> i read that info about march pharmaceuticals DANABOL DS all over internet now!
> finally we all know what is real and what fake d-bol danabol



Yes I am a little late but those are g2g ?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 13, 2011)

only March pharmaceuticals!
all other are copy FAKE!


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 13, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> only March pharmaceuticals!
> all other are copy FAKE!



See confusion is kicking in if all others are fakes...don't take this the wrong way but that means a lot of sponsors on this board are selling fakes


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 13, 2011)

Contact March Phrmaceuticals and ask...


----------



## 19986 (Jul 26, 2012)

im growling my box looks like the counterfit but the pills look like the real ones? could mine still be legit? and still work? ahh man im tamping


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jul 26, 2012)

Dude they are still good to go trust me yes they are copies but are g2g. Just like uncle z has BD dbol that are replicas they are still good tho


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 26, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> Dude they are still good to go trust me yes they are copies but are g2g. Just like uncle z has BD dbol that are replicas they are still good tho



maybe yes but not sterile..z have few prods replica as you can see on his site..also norma deca and organon deca!


----------



## 19986 (Jul 27, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> Dude they are still good to go trust me yes they are copies but are g2g. Just like uncle z has BD dbol that are replicas they are still good tho


 how can you be sure thou? i pm my source and they said all our products are real etc etc so i pm him bk with my proof that the ones iv bought are ment to be fake. so how can they be anygood? i paid ?65 for 500 tabs if it aint fk all in them im gonna spam fk out of the site i aint got ?65 to chuck although for fakes dont mind aslong as they will work


----------



## Dannie (Jul 27, 2012)

19986 said:


> how can you be sure thou? i pm my source and they said all our products are real etc etc so i pm him bk with my proof that the ones iv bought are ment to be fake. so how can they be anygood? i paid ?65 for 500 tabs if it aint fk all in them im gonna spam fk out of the site i aint got ?65 to chuck although for fakes dont mind aslong as they will work




I'vent seen real ones in about 5 years, last time I've used counterfeit version was about 2 years ago, had some good gains as well as nasty sides. 

I've recently put my mate on so called 'fake' ones, heres his cycle layout
1-12 Test C 500 EW
1 Dbol 10mg ED 
3-4 Dbol 30mg ED
+HCG and Adex 

He started with a low dose of dbol as he was affraid its gonna be more liver toxic and he had a bad experience with pro hormones a few months ago. 

Week 4 of the cycle and so far he has put on 17lbs, not bad for a fake dbol, eh?


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jul 27, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> maybe yes but not sterile..z have few prods replica as you can see on his site..also norma deca and organon deca!



LOL how can you even say that there oral he will be fine .


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jul 27, 2012)

19986 said:


> how can you be sure thou? i pm my source and they said all our products are real etc etc so i pm him bk with my proof that the ones iv bought are ment to be fake. so how can they be anygood? i paid ?65 for 500 tabs if it aint fk all in them im gonna spam fk out of the site i aint got ?65 to chuck although for fakes dont mind aslong as they will work



Umm I am so sure because I do a lot of reading on a lot of forums and they have been making them for a long time and even though they are counterfeit they are still good to go. Just try them and if you do not like them I will take them off your hands.


----------



## Digitalash (Jul 28, 2012)

Plenty of stuff out there is counterfeit but still works, it's a bit shady but don't write them off as bunk just yet til you try them


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 28, 2012)

I've gotten copies of oral dbol that were underdosed but g2g. Just take a little more I think. I think sometimes methyltest is used instead of dbol also, but still g2g. I've taken human grade methyltest from a real pharmacy and its a crude drug but works wonders.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 28, 2012)

dbols cheap so they crush em and re-make a tab and quadruple thier profit cause just a little dbol has good effects. good idea and its been done for ever.


----------

